# E-manage or E-ram electric supercharger?



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

Which one do you recommend for better acceleration?(generally, i am not talking specifically)How many HP could i expect from each?
Do you think that either of these worth it's money or are they both crap?

Link1 
Link2 (Go under electronics and then select e-manage)


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

pretty much, if you can find it on ebay, and it promises a raise in power, its shit. Unless its a turbo that you actually recieve and works, or is an engine, that you actually recieve and it runs.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

e-manage isn't going to give you an increase in power. E-manage is a laptop programmable glorified piggyback.

e-ram=shit.

i think we've already told you what good mods will give you power...and if we haven't you might want to try SEARCHING!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

you get what you pay for........cant make it simpler than that


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

you know....i found a muffler piece that you can weld in your muffler to make it sound like you have an intercooler. better yet, you should just stick your head out the window and make the sound with your mouth.

neither parts are worth a second look, except for the muffler intercooler....and possibly a hood scoop sticker

:thumbup:


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

Thx for the replies


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

You can try connecting a vacuum cleaner motor+blower unit through an inverter, and hooking it up to your intake. Those things top out at around 4 PSI and will give a 1.6l motor some good solid 30hp if you pick a decent unit. Just don't forget to get a marine battarey, a solar panel, and an alternator off of an 18-wheeler to keep the thing charged - it's at least 1300 watts that you're looking at. And if you have anything other than a 1.6/1.8, you better double that...
Twin Electric Turbo. 
Lol.
BTW, that WILL work... Instant boost, too. Only I doubt you would want to wear earplugs when driving  And it'll cost you $600 minimum, even if you do everything yourself. Huge alternators aren't cheap...

As for e-bay crap, those are barely good enough to push enough air at enough pressure to make your toy yacht to move around in the bathtub.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> You can try connecting a vacuum cleaner motor+blower unit through an inverter, and hooking it up to your intake. Those things top out at around 4 PSI and will give a 1.6l motor some good solid 30hp if you pick a decent unit. Just don't forget to get a marine battarey, a solar panel, and an alternator off of an 18-wheeler to keep the thing charged - it's at least 1300 watts that you're looking at. And if you have anything other than a 1.6/1.8, you better double that...
> Twin Electric Turbo.
> Lol.
> BTW, that WILL work... Instant boost, too. Only I doubt you would want to wear earplugs when driving  And it'll cost you $600 minimum, even if you do everything yourself. Huge alternators aren't cheap...
> ...



those won't flow enough CFM to create 30hp man. I said it in another thread and I'll say it here. PSI alone doesn't mean SHAT.


and to the dude who bought something to make his muffler sound like he had an intercooler.............INTERCOOLERS DON'T MAKE ANY NOISES!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> and to the dude who bought something to make his muffler sound like he had an intercooler.............INTERCOOLERS DON'T MAKE ANY NOISES!


lol mike, he was joshin :thumbup: 

as for ebay stuff..............ITS NOT CRAP. im buying the BOV sound thing that you put in your muffler. ill be dynoing it soon after. im expecting 50WHP.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> those won't flow enough CFM to create 30hp man. I said it in another thread and I'll say it here. PSI alone doesn't mean SHAT.


The one I have lying in my basement flows almost 150 cfm... not much, but enough to keep a 1.6 liter loaded at low and mid revs. My GA16 supposedly ate ~120cfm at 6000 rpm when it was alive, so sounds like a decent solution. The motor gulps 1500 watts, which is about 2 hp, which is about what a real supercharger on a small engine would draw. Weighs only a few pounds, too.
There was actually a company that sold electric superchargers as additions for turbocharged diesels, called Turbodyne. Reduced turbo lag dramatically and actually produced 2-4psi boost at RPM's where most turbos and superchargers still can't break vacuum. It would then shut off when real turbo started doing its work. Was a pretty successful product, especially in the north (helps cold starts, saves a ton on fuel cuz you don't have to keep engines running overnight). Unfortunately their cash management was piss-poor and the company went belly-up towards the end of last year. I have not heard much about it since then. They did plan on producing those superchargers for smaller vechicles, so I'd assume it CAN be made into a successful product.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

OMFG
Garrett actually wanted to make one for their diesel turbos, but I can't find anything about it now


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Petrovich said:


> The one I have lying in my basement flows almost 150 cfm... not much, but enough to keep a 1.6 liter loaded at low and mid revs. My GA16 supposedly ate ~120cfm at 6000 rpm when it was alive, so sounds like a decent solution. The motor gulps 1500 watts, which is about 2 hp, which is about what a real supercharger on a small engine would draw. Weighs only a few pounds, too.
> There was actually a company that sold electric superchargers as additions for turbocharged diesels, called Turbodyne. Reduced turbo lag dramatically and actually produced 2-4psi boost at RPM's where most turbos and superchargers still can't break vacuum. It would then shut off when real turbo started doing its work. Was a pretty successful product, especially in the north (helps cold starts, saves a ton on fuel cuz you don't have to keep engines running overnight). Unfortunately their cash management was piss-poor and the company went belly-up towards the end of last year. I have not heard much about it since then. They did plan on producing those superchargers for smaller vechicles, so I'd assume it CAN be made into a successful product.



These flow 152cfm.......each............12v @ 19.4 watts a piece. Think they'll work?  


Nah, these are gonna cool my uber computers' radiator.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*e-ram*

E-ram
Flows 1000cfm @1psi

(vacuum of 1psi is different than positive pressure of 1psi)
(Vacuum is negative pressure @chimke)
Apparently when I try to discuss anything that thread get's closed,
prolly has more to do with certain individuals that don't like factual data contradicting their rants.

I'm sure that earned me a demerit


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

DanTheMan said:


> E-ram
> Flows 1000cfm @1psi
> 
> (vacuum of 1psi is different than positive pressure of 1psi)
> ...



Nope. 

If this were such a big todo, you would see more applications. Actually, I can't show you one application where the cost/power gain ratio is worth it.

Stick with the known parts that work, you'll be fine.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> Apparently when I try to discuss anything that thread get's closed, prolly has more to do with certain individuals that don't like factual data contradicting their rants.
> 
> I'm sure that earned me a demerit




Factual data that shows negligible marginal gain? Please. We discourage it because money can be spent better elsewhere for a much better power gains for the money. End this before we (specifically, I) end your presence on this forum.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> E-ram
> Flows 1000cfm @1psi
> 
> (vacuum of 1psi is different than positive pressure of 1psi)
> ...


I DONT CARE how many CFM it flows. Dyno prove that it makes power on a real dyno... In a real car... 

Until then your factual data says it moves air. It does not tell you HOW it performs in a real car in the real world, and what side effects it has if ANY.

Frankly you are giving yourself too much credit, your posts just crack me up as they are full of consipracy theory and a complete lack of real world data that actually means something. Perhpas you should revise your rants so there is less to question?

And honestly when was the last time you read YOUR OWN sig. and actually thought about it?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> Flows 1000cfm @1psi
> 
> (vacuum of 1psi is different than positive pressure of 1psi)


That's interesting. The chemist in me would like to know how they differ. A one-psi pressure drop is a one-psi pressure drop is a one-psi pressure drop.

Another thing. Fans are different from compressors. A fan cannot move air effectively against a pressure head. What is the one-psi pressure developed against? The flow bench throat? Open air on the backside of the fan? What's the flow rate against 2-psi? 4-psi?

No one will EVER make a fan a viable means of cramming air into an engine because it is fundamentally the wrong tool to use. You must use a compressor. If you think otherwise, please, I have a bridge to sell.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> These flow 152cfm.......each............12v @ 19.4 watts a piece. Think they'll work?


Yeah, but mine is supposed to flow that at 4 psi 

Many heavy-duty (not the 12v hand-held types) vacuum cleaners actually have a pretty good centrifugal compressor. I bet you could make a nice supercharger out of it simply by removing the electric motor bits and bolting the shaft to a pulley and a belt. They aren't huge but they'll move a decent amount of air for their size - might be a good option for small engines. 
If i ever dig out my vacuum/boost gauge out of the basement, and if someone would be kind enough to show a way of measuring approximate airflow, I'll build a simple test bench to see how much boost a vaccum cleaner motor can generate at X air consumption.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> Yeah, but mine is supposed to flow that at 4 psi
> 
> Many heavy-duty (not the 12v hand-held types) vacuum cleaners actually have a pretty good centrifugal compressor. I bet you could make a nice supercharger out of it simply by removing the electric motor bits and bolting the shaft to a pulley and a belt. They aren't huge but they'll move a decent amount of air for their size - might be a good option for small engines.
> If i ever dig out my vacuum/boost gauge out of the basement, and if someone would be kind enough to show a way of measuring approximate airflow, I'll build a simple test bench to see how much boost a vaccum cleaner motor can generate at X air consumption.


Don't forget to test it against a pressure head, as Bruce stated...


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

BTW an axial fan is a damn good way to generate shitloads of boost... Only at the kind of blade speeds it would be used, a plastic, or even a mild steel one, wouldn't really hold up too well... But that's a whole different issue; so yes, for our applications, an axial fan is only good for blowing at an intercooler, or for doing some other mundane task


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, if you're Dantheman, you're in a dream world where the e-ram actually works! remember that petrovich


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*All right All right*

Maybe I should spend less time reading adds and stay away from e-bay!
It still does something.
It's like you are running the car without a filter on the intake or whatever, but yeah, plastic is not good and a compressor is the way to get compression.
At most you get a nominal gain from overcoming the filter resistance (and this is prob what they are trying to say is boost which, it is not.)
At worst you get fan parts all up in your manifold.

I shut up now.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Post Script*

I got better results by de-carbonizing the engine.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> Maybe I should spend less time reading adds and stay away from e-bay!
> It still does something.
> It's like you are running the car without a filter on the intake or whatever, but yeah, plastic is not good and a compressor is the way to get compression.
> At most you get a nominal gain from overcoming the filter resistance (and this is prob what they are trying to say is boost which, it is not.)
> ...


Is that english?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> Is that english?


mike are the big words throwing you off like they are me. i know its hard to understand the words (intake, filter, im an idiot for speaking.)


----------

